# PPP problem with Novatel U630 (3G/UMTS)

## ruivilela

Hello

I'm tring to configure my network connection to ISP. And I'm unable to connect to Internet  :Sad: . It's seems a PPP problem.

ISP (Kanguru, Optimus, Portugal) told me that i only need for linux connection:

apn : myconnection

number to dial : *99#

And the "right programs"...   :Question: 

--- Detection of the board is ok.

```
# cardctl ident 0

  product info: "Novatel Wireless", "Merlin UMTS Modem", "U630", ""

  manfid: 0x00a4, 0x0276

  function: 2 (serial)

```

```

in /var/log/messages:

Oct 11 15:10:46 Daphnis cardmgr[6872]: executing: './serial stop ttyS0'

Oct 11 15:10:46 Daphnis cardmgr[6872]: executing: 'modprobe -r serial_cs'

Oct 11 15:10:54 Daphnis cardmgr[6872]: socket 0: Serial or Modem

Oct 11 15:10:54 Daphnis cardmgr[6872]: executing: 'modprobe serial_cs'

Oct 11 15:10:54 Daphnis ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 11) is a 16550A

Oct 11 15:10:54 Daphnis cardmgr[6872]: executing: './serial start ttyS0'

```

dmesg

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 11) is a 16550A

Problem is what to do with wvdial or/and ppp configuration?. The initialization of the modem works fine but ppp:(:

Using a modified script taken from mybroadband foruns, Tazz_tux user. 

[Dialer Defaults]

```
Phone = *99#

Username = name

Password = surname

Stupid Mode = 1

Dial Command = ATDT

Modem = /dev/ttyS0

Baud = 460800

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATE0V1&D2&C1S0=0+IFC=2,2

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","myconnection";

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

[Dialer 384k]

Init5 = AT+CGEQMIN=1,4,64,384,64,384

Init6 = AT+CGEQREQ=1,4,64,384,64,384

[Dialer 64k]

Init5 = AT+CGEQMIN=1,4,64,64,64,64

Init6 = AT+CGEQREQ=1,4,64,64,64,64

```

I just do wvdial and the results are:

```

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATE0V1&D2&C1S0=0+IFC=2,2

ATE0V1&D2&C1S0=0+IFC=2,2

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","myconnection";

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

CONNECT

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Tue Oct 11 17:18:47 2005

--> pid of pppd: 9404

--> pppd: e

--> Disconnecting at Tue Oct 11 17:19:33 2005

--> The PPP daemon has died: Connect script failed (exit code = 8)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.

--> Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 5 seconds

```

--------------------

/var/log/messages

```
Oct 11 17:19:33 Daphnis pppd[9404]: Connect script failed

Oct 11 17:19:33 Daphnis pppd[9404]: Exit.
```

Regards

----------

## ricardosantosneves

Hello...

take a look on how o did on this post

----------

